# Video: Highlights of Buttonwillow 3 hour enduro



## Strom (Aug 24, 2004)

I just put this video together of highlights from the first half of the NASA 3 hour enduro two weeks ago at Buttonwillow. I soloed this race in my j-stock E30 M3 and as always it was great fun.


Pay particular attention at 10:10 for a very amusing moment.


----------



## kaweahnet (Jul 30, 2005)

What's up with the tow-truck on the track? That would have pissed me off, that was pretty dangerous!

Did that dude have a tire go down at 10:10?


----------



## Strom (Aug 24, 2004)

The tow truck got sent out to pull a car off track. There is no passing allowed near emergency vehicles, and I believe the general feeling is that its more dangerous to go full course yellow and bunch up all the cars since thats when the most incidents seem to happen. The emergency vehicles came out a couple times during the race but it never seemed to be a problem. The interesting part was that if a car broke down and pulled off track they would just go get the driver and leave the car out there for the remainder of the race. 

I think the guy in the miata saw me coming up on him fast and thought I was going to pass him going into the turn, so he was looking in his mirrors rather than at the track. He came right back on and kept running so I don't think anything was wrong with the car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Brett, nice video :thumbup:


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

Was it just me or were alot of those driving braking way to early and/or braking way too much?


----------



## Strom (Aug 24, 2004)

Well its an enduro so a lot of people aren't driving 10/10. I on the other hand was driving like I was in a sprint because I got a fuel spill penalty in my first pit stop and had to completely haul ass to make up the two laps I was down. 

That being said some people were just slow...particularly into the sweeper. Some people brake before the corner and then turn in and stay at a constant speed all the way through...but the fast way is to trail brake all the way through the first 1/3 or so of the corner.


----------

